# "Grebery" -what is it?



## yura (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey all,

I just bought a (malawi) cichlid at the LSF, and the seller has told me that it is a "grebbery". He said that this name changed but he doesnt know what is the new one. 
It has a yelloy head and a blue body.

Does anyone has a clue what is this fish?

Thanks,
Yura :wink:


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Post a picture. The common name that you have given is not something that I recognize.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

http://www.riftlakes.com/cichlids/metri ... ndi_e.html

Originally called "Metriaclima greberi". Well, it was Pseudotropheus at the time. ;-)


----------



## yura (Feb 15, 2005)

Right!!! This is the fish! 

How come we dont have a profile about it here...??


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

yura said:


> How come we dont have a profile about it here...??


You got me. :-? We'll get that fixed though. :thumb:


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Good information, thanks.


----------

